# 30-06 sprg. Loads



## remington270 (Oct 28, 2008)

I just started reloading for my 30-06 and loaded up some 150 gr partitions with 55.5 gr of win 760 doing around 2800 fps. They shoot good but I was wondering if that'd be a good deer load and also what's some more loads y'all have used with success. Thanks :beer:


----------



## oldfireguy (Jun 23, 2005)

Each gun varies with which load it likes best. I've found the 165 gr. Sierra SBT pushed by 47.9 gr. of 4060 (2700 fps) will give me a 1 3/4" group with my Ruger M77, but a 3/4" group in my Mossberg 100ATR.


----------



## SDHandgunner (Jun 22, 2004)

Yep each varies in what it prefers to shoot. However the .30-06 has been around for so many years there are some tried and true loads that will get you started. Many, many years ago I used W-760 for the .30-06 with both 150 & 165gr. Bullets. However due to the lot to lot variations and temperature sensativity of W-760 I went away from it.

Now I have been using either IMR-4350 or H-4350 (with my preference going to H-4350) for my .30-06 loads. I actually load .30-06 ammo for several friends of mine. I have worked loads up for their individual rifles and the funny thing is that the accuracy for each of these rifles comes in at between 58.0grs. to 59grs. of H-4350 with 150gr. Bullets (either 150gr. Nosler Ballistic Tips, 150gr. Speer Spitzer Boat Tails or 150gr. Sierra Spitzer Boat Tails). Now I know that the Hodgdon web site shows a MAX CHARGE of way more H-4350 than I use but in my opinion that would be way to hot and the charge weights I am using are what I consider maximum in the guns the loads were tested in.

There are also some new powders available that work qutie well in the .30-06 but I have not tried them.

Good luck.

Larry


----------



## ac700wildcat (Oct 30, 2006)

My experience is about exactly like Sdhandgunners. 150gr SSt with 58-59 grains of H4350 gives me my best accuracy and is definitely right around a max load in my rifle. Its pushing over 3000fps. All that said, if you intend on trying any of these loads, reduce the powder charge and work your way up to them.


----------



## Csquared (Sep 5, 2006)

Totally agree with H-4350 in the '06. In my experience there's a world of difference between that and IMR-4350 in that I can very safely get the velocities wildcat and handgunner are getting with 150's with my loads using 165 gr Partitions, but can't get close to 3000 fps with IMR before pressure signs appear.


----------



## MossyMO (Feb 12, 2004)

I loaded up what I feel is a sufficient load intended for if I ever get a moose tag for a Savage 110 I have. 165 grain Hornady SST, push by 43 grains of IMR4064. This was about 6 years ago and it shot good on paper, just need to get the moose tag so I can follow through on testing it; rifle has not been shot since I got a load ready for the tag.....


----------

